# replaced VSS, but Speedo still not working



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2005)

My 96 GXE had a code for bad Speed Sensor. 

All of these things stopped working sporadically and then would work again speedo/odometer and the cruise control.

I replaced the VSS and everything worked for 25 miles then everything stopped again. The engine light has not come on.

If I hold in the tripometer, everything works, but only while I hold it in.

Do you think my speedometer is bad?

Thanks!

John


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeap, it is most likely the speedometer. The VSS enters the speedometer and then feeds the odometer, cruise control, and ECU.


----------



## bimmerman (Jun 14, 2008)

my wife is having the same problem with her '96 gxe,

we replaced the cluster with one from a junk yard and now the speedometer moves but it moves slowly, almost like it is reading half the speed. Is there a calibration I have to do or something?

She told me the speed sensor was replaced before.


----------

